# Catcher Is Getting A New "Do" Today!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I took Catcher in this morning for a major cut! His hair was quite long and hanging way down below his body. It was matting and just so thick and long that it was really hard for me to keep it up. 

So, I took the groomer the puppy cut pictoral that JMM posted. I hope I didn't offend the groomer but .....

I told her not to cut it any shorter than Kallie's. So I pick him up in about 30 minutes!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, how exciting!







Looking forward to seeing pics of the new do!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Groomers give me the willies







Hope Catch comes home the way you pictured!! Dying to see pictures


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 6 2005, 01:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I can't wait to see the pictures. I think it's a good thing you told them not to do it too short and they could see Kallie's, so they know what the length is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure he'll look wonderful! His coat sounds like Lady's and it just gets too hard to keep up with a thick, more cottony coat. I think he'll also be a lot cooler in the warm weather (if Spring ever returns!)

How short did you tell you groomer to cut it? I cut Lady's about a month or so ago with a 1&1/4 inch comb. It was quite a shock at first, but within days I loved it. Of course now it's grown too long again.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope you have a better experience than I did! I'm nervous for you!! Can't wait to see how it turned out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I LOVE IT!!! He looks so much better.... I told her to leave the face totally as is... Now I'm thinking maybe next time, I will have her cut that , too! I'll never let it get long again!! Pictures coming soon!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

He will look adorable in any hairdo!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I can't wait to see the pics!! Its great that you like it!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, glad to hear it looks great!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Good to hear you like it!...now if only everyone experince with a groomer could be like that.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

..looking forward to the pictures...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, here are some pics...... it is so hard to shoot a moving "target". I took probably 100 shots... most are a blur..... this is the best I could come up with....
The hair on his head and ears probably should have been cut but I was afraid to do too much at once. He has a little of the lion look since his head still has so much hair! In the first photo before the hair cut he is cute but it was just too hard to take care of..... 

This is Catcher before his hair cut:









Here he is with Kallie, after the hair cut:









After hair cut:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ohmyGOD catcher looks so cute!!!!!!!







that groomer is awesome







good find.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 6 2005, 08:46 PM
> *ohmyGOD catcher looks so cute!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!! I've been using her since about 1995!







Started with my first Maltese, Rosebud.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

his body is so perfect. you are lucky to have such a great groomer. looks fanstastic


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 6 2005, 08:56 PM
> *his body is so perfect.  you are lucky to have such a great groomer.  looks fanstastic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks! You know, I think this is the best she's ever done in 10 years! I think what helped, truly, was taking her the entire printout of JMM's Puppy Cut Pictoral!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

His hair looks so perfectly even everywhere .


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

JMM' should have a T.V grooming show. I used her Puppy Cut Pictoral too when I did chelsey hair. I'm sure I would have messed it up without it.

AHH it looks great ... and catcher is a cute as ever. Your goomer is really good.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Catcher looks GREAT!!!  You're so lucky to have a good groomer!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He looks great! I like his head like that. 

I'm glad the pictorial is helpful. And to think I charge $30 to do it in person LOL I should charge more!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Catcher looks awesome














Great grooming job! Kallie dont look to bad herself!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 6 2005, 11:08 PM
> *He looks great! I like his head like that.
> 
> I'm glad the pictorial is helpful. And to think I charge $30 to do it in person LOL I should charge more!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60605*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, I can't thank you enough for the pictoral and all of the things you have taught me here on SM!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow....outstanding job!! Catcher really looks terrific! I'm going to follow your lead and take the pictorial from JMM to the next trip to the groomer. Your kids are adorable!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

carol ann, i NEED to see a more recent pic of beastie







he's sososo cute!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

He looks great! They look so cute together.







They sound like Syphide and Shrek as a pair. Sylphide is very intense, and Shrek is soooo laid back, just a happy mellow fellow. 

I'm glad you have a wonderful groomer. Ours left town to open up shop elsewhere, so we've been doing all the grooming ourselves. My kit is expanding...


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 6 2005, 05:41 PM
> *Well, here are some pics...... it is so hard to shoot a moving "target". I took probably 100 shots... most are a blur..... this is the best I could come up with....
> The hair on his head and ears probably should have been cut but I was afraid to do too much at once. He has a little of the lion look since his head still has so much hair! In the first photo before the hair cut he is cute but it was just too hard to take care of.....
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

my goodness! it's beautiful! by the way, we have the rug in the picture you posted of the after haircut. the same exact one!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ooooohhh, I love his new "do". I am definitely taking the pictoral with me next groomer visit too! He is so handsome.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Catcher looks fantastic!







I'm so jealous! I can't wait until Abbey grows back out so I can find someone to do it right! You so lucky to have a great groomer!! You don't think it's that important until someone messes up your baby!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your nice comments. This cut is especially good for cottony hair. I am amazed how nice his hair seems..... I think the long "do" is best left for those with silky hair!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 7 2005, 07:38 AM
> *Ooooohhh, I love his new "do".  I am definitely taking the pictoral with me next groomer visit too!  He is so handsome.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60661*


[/QUOTE]

I just have to say that Valletta looks adorable in your new avatar!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

he looks fantastic









i'm so glad others are "taking the plunge" and cutting long coats too, lol. the buttercup had 5" taken off on monday, and i'm still adjusting to it LOL. everyone else loves it and tells me she looks even cuter with short hair, but i was so smitten with it long, esp the pic in my avatar. it's amazing how TINY she looks now with short hair! lolololol

catcher looks just fab, he has such an expressive face that he could have even a bad haircut and you wouldnt notice because of his face! what a cutie!

ann marie and the "i took my ribbon out today because i WANTED to look like andy warhol, really" buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@May 7 2005, 02:48 PM
> *he looks fantastic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You should have told us about The Buttercup's new "do" sooner!!!







And where are the pictures??!









Thanks so much for your kind remarks about Catcher.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 6 2005, 07:24 PM
> *carol ann, i NEED to see a more recent pic of beastie
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I plan to post more recent pics after Beastie gets groomed. We didn't like the last groomer at all and waited till he grew back (Beastie, NOT the groomer). Then he had surgery and we couldn't bathe him. Now we can, but he looks more like an albino English Sheepdog than a Malt.







We're still looking for a recommended groomer who really knows how to cut Maltese. I'd do it myself, but I'm sure he'd then look like an albino poodle gone terribly wrong!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 7 2005, 02:04 PM
> *You should have told us about The Buttercup's new "do" sooner!!!
> 
> 
> ...


pictures. hahahaha. pictures. i dont have a digital camera (c'mon, i'm fighting the technology, i hate even having a cell phone!), but i DO have a couple pics on my old fashioned take-the-film-out-get-it-developed camera. by the time i finish the roll, her hair will have grown back. LOL. 

i had to put a stop to the andy warhol look today, i couldnt take her out looking like that. hehe. we went to a few of her favorite shops, and my favorite bookstore. with a stop to the park on the way back. lovely day to be in cleveland. 

the buttercup sends noselicks and peanutbutter kisses to her fellow shorthaired buddy catcher.

ann marie and the "peanutbutter? you mean we've got peanutbutter? what the...???" buttercup


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 6 2005, 08:26 PM
> *Catcher looks GREAT!!!   You're so lucky to have a good groomer!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60582*


[/QUOTE]
he is just adorable i wanna hug him!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Fantastic cut! I love it, he is so handsome!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The pictures are gone today.......! Boo hoo! I wanna see him!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww! He does look very very cute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 9 2005, 08:55 AM
> *The pictures are gone today.......! Boo hoo! I wanna see him!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61011*


[/QUOTE]

They are still there!... maybe Image Cave was having problems.... a lot of images on SM are showing the red x for me today.... Even Lady's pic is not showing up for me... ??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can see them now! His coat is perfect for that cut, it's so thick and fluffy! How long is it? (It's hard to tell from the picture) I want to do that length on Lady for the hot weather.

How in the world did you manage to keep up with him in a longer coat? I can see why you lost pins in your pin brush! He has hair to spare!

BTW, my pictures are stored at photobucket.com, not imagecave so I can't imagine why we both would have problems. Can anyone else not see Lady's signature picture?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That is a great new cut for Catcher! And what a nice photo of the two of them together!







I dont know how you get them both to pose so nicely


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 9 2005, 12:42 PM
> *I can see them now! His coat is perfect for that cut, it's so thick and fluffy! How long is it? (It's hard to tell from the picture) I want to do that length on Lady for the hot weather.
> 
> How in the world did you manage to keep up with him in a longer coat? I can see why you lost pins in your pin brush! He has hair to spare!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can see Lady's photo now.... Glad you can see Catcher's!









I measured Catcher's hair and the longest seems to be about 2-1/2" long... that's the top part... the sides seem to be shorter.... If you need me to take other photos I can email to you... just let me know...

Yes, the long coat was a big problem for me. It really needed brushing every day but I did it every other, hence a few mats. It took me about 20 minutes or so to brush it and it was so hard to get a brush to go through it, even when I did it in sections... underneath first, etc. I like the short hair so much better... I love seeing the shape of his cute little body!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 9 2005, 01:13 PM
> *That is a great new cut for Catcher!  And what a nice photo of the two of them together!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, I took a ton of shots to get a few that weren't a blur. As you can see, in all my pics their heads are looking up. That is because I held my hand up to get their attention. They were curious what I had in my hand so they looked up and stood still for a couple seconds! Normally, they are in constant motion.


----------

